# Wedding photos



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

Let me know what you think these photos from a wedding I did, which I did for free. 3 and 4 are close they wanted amusement park in photo also.

1.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 11, 2011)

Very very underexposed.

Did you use the pop-up flash on #3? Whhhhhhhyyyyy?

Overall; not inspiring at all.


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2011)

Well... they're a start.  I do see some issues with exposure and lighting, but on the plus side, you didn't blow the brides dress, always a plus.  I don't much like the sepia-esque treatment of #1, and as a thought for the future, try and avoid so much DoF; the backgrounds are way too detailed and distracting.


----------



## photocist (May 11, 2011)

The camera adds 20 pounds, and in this case it just makes everything even worse than it already is.


----------



## Lee_Maryland (May 11, 2011)

Somehow the background is more interesting than the couple, and everything is centered. The couple is not standing out in the picture, and need to bring out their personality. I have assisted with few weddings, and my "tutor" always try to make the day fun but I can't see none of that in the pic.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't get them to do much for me.  Alot of things would of made this day better and maybe would been better for photos also.  They didn't even have the basics for the wedding like flowers, it was not the best experience but a learning one.  I had also taken photos at my friends wedding as a guest and those turned out well mostly candid shots.  We are a small town and if you were there you would understand some of it.  I like what everyone is say as suggestions not bashing me.  This will make me learn more about what I need to change and do different. Thanks


----------



## mommyphotog (May 11, 2011)

Is that Cedar Point in the background? (Ohio native here) With that being said, I wasn't really drawn to the couple at all in these photos. Can't see any emotion that should be popping on their wedding day.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

Yes it is!  Yeah there emotions were just like this through the whole wedding.  There was no smiling what so ever it was just like another day to them I guess, I was all smiles on my wedding day.  I would try getting them to pose or do other things they looked uncomfortable or just said they didn't want to do it.  I have never done wedding photos unless I was just a guest until this one,  if nothing else a learning lesson.   I was not expecting what  I got when I got there not like a traditional wedding.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2011)

Not interesting angles and not interesting poses.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

Did ya not read the post above yours they would not pose. What kind of angles would you suggest I tried different ones but these were the most flattering ones I have, I have done other photos with creative angles or creative shots and people in this area just don't get it.  I was more or less helping them out and just trying to get experience I just have to keep trying I can't say it will be perfect the first time I do things. Lessons are learned by mistakes.


----------



## willis_927 (May 11, 2011)

If they were not willing to pose, you might have been better off to take candid shots. This way they would be more relaxed, and the pictures would more likely show natural emotion.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

well I have candid shots at reception and wedding but no emotion at wedding and they changed out of wedding attire for reception Into jeans, t shirts and hoodies.  Somethings can not be helped.  I did as I said before got good candid shots at my friends wedding but was just a guest I have posted them up before and her wedding was more put together had all the elements of a wedding.  The people that did smile didn't have much to show I wish there was a nice way to put things on this wedding but I don't want to be nasty.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 11, 2011)

Was there any particular reason you desaturated #1 so much?  Also, as long as you've got it open for post-processing, you should straighten it up so the verticals are actually vertical.


----------



## Raian-san (May 11, 2011)

I sure hope they have another Wedding Photographer there, no?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

I never thought of "Peddler's Alley" to be wedding worthy. Were they passing through to get some crystal meth?


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

No I just liked the effect I have one that is just the way it was taken color wise.  I thought it was straight  I think I was trying to make sure the people were straight but I see that the gazebo is off are the people off too? I can't tell they are not straight. The funny thing is I am the pickiest when it comes to me getting photos done, how did i not see it.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 11, 2011)

The people are off too.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

No they couldn't afford anyone to do photos I did them free and they knew that I had never done weddings before my experience was none but as a guest.  They thought they were wonderful, they are not like most people that are picky about photos.  Mostly there whole wedding was gifts photos, gifts, food. We are a tourist town but economy is really bad here even before it was bad everywhere else. If we didn't have our amusement park it would be a dead town they are closing schools here like crazy a high school that use to graduate 3-400 kids is lucky to graduate 100 now, so free is better then none.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

They asked to have the sign in the photos I wanted them to have the buildings there as there backdrop texture in buildings and vine like trees but they said no.  They wanted photos in front of fountains where there was no water in them since they don't turn them on until may 1st and wedding was in beginning of april everything looked dead I guess like my photos.  This is one of the landmarks of the old era of the town there is only maybe 3 and water is brown in the bay so that didn't even help


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

....but... but did they buy meth?


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 11, 2011)

No I can't say they did, I wouldn't doubt that is what goes on in these areas. The town in crumbling like Detroit and crime is skyrocketing but the tourist seem to think it is a wonderful town I think they are mostly drunk though when they come back from party island ( put n bay)


----------



## Geaux (May 11, 2011)

First wedding or not, they look like first time photos in general.  Underexposed like crazy and the shots are uninspiring like someone else said.

The shortness of his tie bothers me too, but that has nothing to do with the photography lol


----------



## Raian-san (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I gotta say even if they didn't want to pose, these shots are really bad. It's almost like snap shot when it's suppose to be a wedding photography. It is what it is though because you didn't get paid for it and they are your friends but you should had try to learn and shoot better photography especially if you wanted to shoot a wedding gift for a friend. If these are the best you had, I don't even want to think about the shots. Not trying to down on you but keep working harder and learn. These shots are just really bad.


----------



## Peanuts (May 12, 2011)

Okay. Enough excuses. This is said as kindly as possible. People are  trying to give you feedback about your images (on a whole quite nicely)  and all I am hearing is. 1. first time photographing a wedding 2. they  don't care about their images.  

If you aren't happy with the product or don't want to grow from the  experience and hearing from other photographers don't share them. Simple  as that. Since you posted and asked to know what we think do expect to hear opinions that may vary from your own.

Even if a couple doesn't give two beans about their wedding photos you best put in your very best effort because I bet most times they won't be saying that in ten years time.

I'm going to say this point blank that there are some signs that this couple weren't extremely enthralled with having their photo taken so that does make things more difficult so I will hand that to you. That being said there are so many different ways you could have posed her to make her look like a rockstar. Simple 45 degree turn, make angles (triangles are uber nice on females although sometimes cliche), add some curves. Most importantly ahve them interact. In all of these (well, not the second) they are looking at you straight on. Even on the most fit gorgeous lady this is not the most flattering angle - particularly sitting down in a dress like this.  

If a couple is not comfortable with having their photo taken it is your job to make the best of the situation. Have fun with it - have them have fun with it, make them feel like the camera isn't even there and instead they are just being documented on a date. It's weird to role-play but sometimes you have to give them situations. "Oh just lean over and give her a little kiss... oh come on (bride) you can pretend you love him!" or give them tips. "(Bride) when you are standing lean on your back foot, now look towards me, tilt your head a touch to the right and think sultry... not sexy.. sultry... perfect! Just like that!" Always give positive feedback. If it looks like crap don't let them know, just change it up right away and move forward. Positive feedback is key particularly in a situation like that. 

I won't even give technical feedback without some more information on gear and that EXIF on the current images but here is a starting point fo ryou to work off of


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to know what I could do better according you what people thought on here.  I wasn't asked to be just told how bad they are I am sure there could of just been suggestions instead of these are awful.  I tried posing them they kept saying no they knew what they wanted and that was it.  If they didn't smile or show any emotion during the whole day I don't see how you are going to get and emotion from them.  I could of done back flips and it wasn't' going to happen.  I am assuming since you are so wonderful at knowing what is best you have been doing this for  a long time and from day one you photos were perfect.  As for my equipment I'm not going out and spending $5000 on equipment when it is just for me not to make money off of.  Maybe you all should go back and look at where you started and if you were willing to put it out there even if you weren't sure how good or bad they are.  Glad you are all so perfect that is an attitude  I never want to have


----------



## OrionsByte (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> I wanted to know what I could do better according you what people thought on here.  I wasn't asked to be just told how bad they are I am sure there could of just been suggestions instead of these are awful.


 
Seems like a lot of people _are_ telling you what you could do better.  You have a choice to either listen to that information, apply it for next time, and grow, or take it all personally and make excuses.  It's really that simple.  It's a choice.

If you're really, truly looking to improve, then learn to take something positive out of even the most "hurtful" of responses.  If someone says your shots suck, thank them for their opinion and ask them to explain _why_ they think they suck so that you know where to improve.  How does getting defensive about it help you grow as a photographer?  If that person can't come back and explain what they didn't like about the photos, then they probably don't know what they're talking about anyways and you can just ignore them and move on, but otherwise you have everything to gain by listening to them and understanding their opinion so you can learn from them.  I assume that's why you posted to begin with - to learn.

Right?


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

That is what the problem is I can't see where some are explaining what to do better just being nasty about things.  I have read on here and other sites about it isn't what equipment you have it is how you do things is that not true??  Yes I am soaking it all in and I will learn from this in the end maybe after doing a couple more maybe weddings are just not for me  I feel sometimes people have there niches and maybe this one isn't mine. I also know money is in weddings but I fear them as I don't need to be sued if someone is unhappy.  The couple I did photos for in this weeding were very pleased with what they got from me, which is what I think is important.  I think it is easy to be nasty towards someone when you have been doing photos for years instead of remember where you started, and yes some people just have the natural ability to be great from the start but far and few in between.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

how about this one different wedding


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2011)

These are like Grandma's photos good job it was free


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

Well how about that with the request from the Professional photographer I asked to post this which is his/her work.  And we are still unhappy so is it the work is that bad since this photographer has been in business for 20 yrs. How do you stay in business if you are a bad photographer???  Can this be explained or am I just the target for your unhappiness.  Please explain your intentions I knew when I posted mine that they were not the best in the world somethings or people can not be controlled they will do what they want.  So the newest photo was not free a professional photographer she paid high dollar for so explain how it is grandma style it is a basic shot of her and the girls do they not do any group photos anymore in weddings???  The bride picked the location the photographer lined them up and took the photo.


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> Well how about that with the request from the Professional photographer I asked to post this which is his/her work.  And we are still unhappy so is it the work is that bad since this photographer has been in business for 20 yrs. How do you stay in business if you are a bad photographer???  Can this be explained or am I just the target for your unhappiness.  Please explain your intentions I knew when I posted mine that they were not the best in the world somethings or people can not be controlled they will do what they want.  So the newest photo was not free a professional photographer she paid high dollar for so explain how it is grandma style it is a basic shot of her and the girls do they not do any group photos anymore in weddings???  The bride picked the location the photographer lined them up and took the photo.


 

The brickwork behind them looks more in focus and the whites are overexposed and you look to have camera shake due to low shutter speed


----------



## Geaux (May 12, 2011)

The new image, the dress is overblown badly.

You keep blaming your bad shots on the couple.  Truth is, if they don't want to pose, YOU do the moving.  Get down lower, move around them, work on angles etc.  Not sure how an underexposed shot is on them though and i think that's the most glaring issue at hand and that's your fault.  Learn metering, exposure triangle, etc.  If it were just composition issues, those will be easily correctly later on in your 'profession', but your issues are starting with the beginning of learning.

You say to post some of our noob shots?  Here's an engagement session with a d3000 almost exactly 6 months after I got the camera (first time with dslr or slr)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

Gary was commenting on your photos, not the pro one. At least, thats how I saw it.

Which is funny, because I was going to say how much better you did with the last one posted, but alas...it wasn't even yours.

I have to agree with Peanut, about taking pictures of people that don't want to play along. You _can_ get them to loosen up. You may pull your hair out trying, but you have to try to find that weakness. Dealing with people is an art. Getting them to loosen up takes skill.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

How do you know he was talking about mine he made a reference to the brick wall.  I knew mine were not the best didn't expect the best comments but after following this forum I see not many people have much nice to say. I was trying to prove a point that no matter if  it is a professional shot or not you all have something negative to say,why is that?   I have seen good and bad on here but it is the same people that have nothing nice to say. I know weddings are fast paced so as i said first one no training no experience. I have been told not inspiring I knew that but I see a lot of basic shot or poses that get praise on here how is that inspiring??  As for geaux I see those shots on every photography blog that I have looked at nothing new but at least they are smiling, i'm not knocking it.  I think not matter what I post it comes out bad even though there are some good ones on here where there are actual suggestions on what to fix but not like this post


----------



## RedWylder (May 12, 2011)

I think you just need to accept that you can't get better without negative comments.  You can either take it personal or find advice somewhere else.  No one was being mean-they were simply stating facts.  I had to learn this the hard way as well with my first post.  I'll never forget my first ever comment "Those do nothing for me"...it stung but after pondering a while I realized I could either sit and mope, argue with the poster about why they shouldn't be so mean, or I could accept the criticism and try to use it to make my pictures better.  Live and learn...if you know the pictures aren't great, expect to be told EXACTLY how they aren't great.


----------



## Geaux (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> As for geaux I see those shots on every photography blog that I have looked at nothing new but at least they are smiling, i'm not knocking it.


 
Wow, on EVERY photography blog.....?

Properly Exposed shots on every photog blog *>* Underexposed Snapshots 

... but that's just my opinion. Not knocking ya though.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 12, 2011)

wasn't talking about properly exposed photos talking about poses.  I was always told don't copy what others do do your own thing what you like.


----------



## mc1979 (May 12, 2011)

Geaux said:


> The new image, the dress is overblown badly.
> 
> You keep blaming your bad shots on the couple. Truth is, if they don't want to pose, YOU do the moving. Get down lower, move around them, work on angles etc. Not sure how an underexposed shot is on them though and i think that's the most glaring issue at hand and that's your fault. Learn metering, exposure triangle, etc. If it were just composition issues, those will be easily correctly later on in your 'profession', but your issues are starting with the beginning of learning.
> 
> You say to post some of our noob shots? Here's an engagement session with a d3000 almost exactly 6 months after I got the camera (first time with dslr or slr)



I just love it when I see good pics with with the D3000! This is what I have, my first DSLR. What lens were you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FranDaMan (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> wasn't talking about properly exposed photos talking about poses.  I was always told don't copy what others do do your own thing what you like.


 
Sure, it's not like every single pose hasn't been done allready.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> How do you know he was talking about mine he made a reference to the brick wall.


I didn't see the later comment about the brick wall, when I was posting. I didn't "know", I made an assumption, thus my "that's how I saw it". 





> I knew mine were not the best didn't expect the best comments but after following this forum I see not many people have much nice to say.


People come here to find out what other people think so they can improve, and that really comes from hearing the negatives.
It IS a beginners forum, so do you think the majority of comments are going to be glowing?

If you want glowing reviews of your work, stick to the four "F's" Flickr, Facebook, Family and Friends.
A lot of criticism is opinion based, and you can take on board as much of it as you want. It's up to you to decide what is of value.



> I was trying to prove a point that no matter if it is a professional shot or not you all have something negative to say,why is that?


Just because it was done by a pro doesn't instantly make it good. There are good pros, and notso good pros. The pro shot you posted was an improvement over yours, but there were still issues with it. Even that "pro" has room for improvement.

A customer (non-photo) gave me a great compliment the other day. They said they have been really pleased with my work, but they see I just keep getting better. I am not the best at what I do, I am better than most, though. I learn with every job, and freely admit that I AM still learning, and am getting better, slowly, with every job I do. Pro photography is like that too. Every job has nuanced issues for the pro to deal with, nothing is ever the same situation. As you keep shooting, you too will keep getting better, as long as you know where you failed in the past, and make corrections. Knowing where you failed is key to YOUR success.



> I have seen good and bad on here but it is the same people that have nothing nice to say. I know weddings are fast paced so as i said first one no training no experience. I have been told not inspiring I knew that but I see a lot of basic shot or poses that get praise on here how is that inspiring?? As for geaux I see those shots on every photography blog that I have looked at nothing new but at least they are smiling, i'm not knocking it. I think not matter what I post it comes out bad even though there are some good ones on here where there are actual suggestions on what to fix but not like this post


 Honestly, I don't think your ideas of what is good and bad is fully developed yet.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> How do you know he was talking about mine he made a reference to the brick wall. I knew mine were not the best didn't expect the best comments but after following this forum I see not many people have much nice to say.


There are two kinds of members on TPF: the soft and fuzzy members (ie; great shots! Print and frame) and the realistic members (ie; underexposed, OOF, uninspiring.) You seem to have attracted the realistic ones, congratulations, now you can actually learn something! :thumbup:



quickphotography78 said:


> but it is the same people that have nothing nice to say.


Maybe because there truly is _nothing_ nice to say about the photos? Just a thought...



quickphotography78 said:


> I know weddings are fast paced so as i said first one no training no experience.


You started out by making excuses.  Bad move.  :thumbdown:



quickphotography78 said:


> I have been told not inspiring I knew that but I see a lot of basic shot or poses that get praise on here how is that inspiring??


Because at least they are exposed correctly... :thumbup:



quickphotography78 said:


> As for geaux I see those shots on every photography blog that I have looked at nothing new but at least they are smiling,


 
I think Geaux would like to know which blogs specifically so he can pursue legal action...



quickphotography78 said:


> i'm not knocking it.


yes, yes you are



quickphotography78 said:


> I think not matter what I post it comes out bad even though there are some good ones on here where there are actual suggestions on what to fix but not like this post


Where are the good ones? We have given you suggestions, but you choose to ignore them and just make more excuses. :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> I am assuming since you are so wonderful at knowing what is best you have been doing this for  a long time and from day one you photos were perfect.


 
Straw man fallacy.

This thread isn't worth me investing more time in it. Good luck in the future.


----------



## jmtonkin (May 12, 2011)

I'm not even going to make any comments about your pictures.

What I will say, however, is that I think you need to take a step back and listen, REALLY listen to what everyone was saying. When I posted my first pictures, I was looking for exactly what you were looking for, idea on how to improve. Let's just say, that's not what I got. At first, I got defensive just as you did. I was really upset because I go to these other threads and everyone is getting suggestion, and that's all that I wanted. When I actually stepped back and thought about what they were saying, I realized that they were helping me out in ways that I hadn't understood. Once I realized that, I was more open and eventually I got what I had been looking for, just in a much more round about way.

This isn't exactly the same scenerio but I think it would be helpful for you to have a look at.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...llery/243608-critique-suggestions-please.html

Don't get me wrong, there are still people out there who like to throw in some backhanded comments, but most of the people on here, from what I've seen, are really just looking to help.


----------



## loopy (May 12, 2011)

I did a wedding for a friend's sister fresh out of high school on the cheap. At the time I was pleased with the results and the "client" loved them too. Looking back... well....we all have to start somewhere.

People on this forum don't sugar coat, and may come across as rude from time to time. Don't take offense to criticism, use it to improve your work.


----------



## Shadowbox (May 12, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> quickphotography78 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know he was talking about mine he made a reference to the brick wall. I knew mine were not the best didn't expect the best comments but after following this forum I see not many people have much nice to say.
> ...



There are also a third kind, those who do not contribute anything constructive or useful but are just plain rude and mean. What astounds me is that people can come on the forums and say 'you suck' (ex) but then they are all offended when the response to that isn't exactly warm. You (not meaning you lyonsroar) shouldn't say anything if you aren't prepared for the various reactions. Just like we shouldn't post photos on here if we aren't prepared to hear the worst. 

I think the problem here is that some people do not offer a critique, they just vent their own frustrations. It's more obvious to the new members because we aren't as jaded or use to seeing it. While I appreciate constructive criticism when I post, I do not appreciate blanket statements that have no value whats so ever like 'no good' 'this sucks' 'bad picture' .. etc. While I can take from those types of comments that my photo's need improvement, I can't say what KIND of improvement it needs. I'm not defending the OP, I just don't think the OP means to offend you all by standing up for him/herself .. I think it's just a matter of communication.

I took the original critiques from my first photo thread and applied them to my photography. It helped. Thank you all who offered it. I appreciated that because it helped me to grow as an aspiring photographer. I took comments that were mocking or rude & had no relevance to the question or  photo's I posted and learned from those too- don't take people online TOO seriously. There will always be the third type of person- the negative ninny, the sarcastic sam, the harsh harry (lol) but all you can do is focus on the helpful and positive and forget about the rest. Peanuts is a great help and you were lucky to have her offer you advice, take it and ignore what you want. It's up to you to decide what is worth applying to your photography.


----------



## vtf (May 12, 2011)

Anyone who lurks on this forum for any amount of time should understand the dynamics that go on and expect what could be coming. You're not the first and won't be the last. Learn and adapt and this forum can help, but it's like changing schools,* you* have to adapt to it not the other way around.
Good Luck.


----------



## Geaux (May 12, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> I just love it when I see good pics with with  the D3000! This is what I have, my first DSLR. What lens were you using  if you don't mind me asking?



These were taken exclusively with the 35mm 1.8, amazing little lense for little cost (compared to others) and Thank you 




lyonsroar said:


> I think Geaux would like to know which blogs specifically so he can pursue legal action...



lol


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> How do you know he was talking about mine he made a reference to the brick wall.  I knew mine were not the best didn't expect the best comments but after following this forum I see not many people have much nice to say. I was trying to prove a point that no matter if  it is a professional shot or not you all have something negative to say,why is that?   I have seen good and bad on here but it is the same people that have nothing nice to say. I know weddings are fast paced so as i said first one no training no experience. I have been told not inspiring I knew that but I see a lot of basic shot or poses that get praise on here how is that inspiring??  As for geaux I see those shots on every photography blog that I have looked at nothing new but at least they are smiling, i'm not knocking it.  I think not matter what I post it comes out bad even though there are some good ones on here where there are actual suggestions on what to fix but not like this post


 
Reading between the lines your attitude could have had something to do with the way the shoot went, i don't alway have negative things to say if you look i have over 500 like so i can't be that bad i have helped quite a few people on here


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 12, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Reading between the lines your attitude could have had something to do with the way the shoot went, i don't alway have negative things to say if you look i have over 500 like so i can't be that bad i have helped quite a few people on here



Personally, I can say that your advice has helped me in the past.

On another note.. Anyone else having a sense of deja vu in this thread?


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Reading between the lines your attitude could have had something to do with the way the shoot went, i don't alway have negative things to say if you look i have over 500 like so i can't be that bad i have helped quite a few people on here
> ...


 
Thats because your beyond helping


----------



## Peanuts (May 12, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Thats because your beyond helping


 

That's*
You're*
 (I'm kidding. Don't reread my posts. I don't proofread. Heh)


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 12, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Thats because your beyond helping


 
:lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

gsgary said:


> if you look i have over 500 like so i can't be that bad i have helped quite a few people on here


I looked, and you only have 68 likes.





 You haved liked only 10.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2011)

He must of thought he was you Bitter?! :er:


----------



## mrpink (May 12, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> On another note.. Anyone else having a sense of deja vu in this thread?


 
deja vu, in general, is realizing or sensing that something has happened once before- this seems to happen on a weekly basis here so it is just annoying.

OP.  Let this thread die, keep shooting and learning. After one year has pasted, go back and look at this thread again- you will nod your head in agreement to almost everything that has been posted here.





p!nK


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 12, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> Let me know what you think these photos from a wedding I did, which I did for free. 3 and 4 are close they wanted amusement park in photo also.


 


quickphotography78 said:


> I wanted to know what I could do better according you what people thought on here. I wasn't asked to be just told how bad they are I am sure there could of just been suggestions instead of these are awful.


 
You basically asked for C&C. This is an open door poilicy. In essence, you can't have your cake and it too. Well, I take that back. Some people will string you along with compliments. Take this session as a learning experience for you, not the happy B&G.

Surely there is another two pages to read beyond post #25, but I'm not bothered at this point. It's most likely to be redundant information.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 12, 2011)

She/ he is gone.  We scared off another one I'm afraid...


----------



## vtf (May 12, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> She/ he is gone. We scared off another one I'm afraid...


----------



## thierry (May 12, 2011)

very cute couple


----------



## Ryan L (May 12, 2011)

thierry said:


> very cute couple



the soft and fuzzy


----------



## AtuspidsGoddess (May 12, 2011)

I'm just going to say...most people who take offense and think people are being rude on these forums are NEW to forums in general...when you get the hang of forum language...you'll start to realize that all this "rudeness" is daily hum drum.  With that being said, I do have to say though that just from reading the OP's posts, you seem really defensive...just saying...to be quite frank, I've seen people get roasted a lot quicker than you while posting better pictures..and it took about six posts from forum members before anyone said anything worth you getting heated about...actually the first person I sensed "attitude" from was you, not the members of this forum. *shrugs*  I guess if you have been reading around here, you'd see that the manner in which critique is given is the same across the board.  If you really want to improve, you need to understand that none of us here know you, care about you in real life, and will likely not worry about hurting your feelings...in reality, that's the way of the web, we get to disconnect ourselves emotionally from the other people on here and the truth, nice or not, is spoken more freely.  Photography, like any form of art is all personal preference and perspective with a few general rules of thumb thrown in...you take what ideas, suggestions, and comments on here that you like to get your skills where you want them to be and leave the rest.

Take a step back, look at what you don't like in your photos, and improve on that.  If you ask others to tell you what THEY think of your photos, that's what you're going to get...what THEY think.  Like one of the other members here likes to end each of his C&C comments with, it's all just our two cents, the mileage you take with it is yours.


----------



## fokker (May 13, 2011)

thierry said:


> very cute couple


----------



## gsgary (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > if you look i have over 500 like so i can't be that bad i have helped quite a few people on here
> ...



Don't know what i was looking at :er:


----------



## Dani41780 (May 13, 2011)

I am not a pro, but I heard something a while ago that I'd like to throw out there. 
YOU SHOULD be a back up photographer for weddings for a while before you ever SHOOT One by yourself.
They might like them now but one day they will feel sad that they didn't spend the money for real photos.
I am one of those people. My non pro aunt shot my wedding, my pictures STINK, I am so disappointed that I didn't spend the money for some good photos.
A wedding happens once the photos should be amazing.
Your photos look like snap shots with a point and shoot . Sorry but they look like something anyone at the wedding with a camera could have shot.
I think you would be wise to listen what everyone has said and take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 13, 2011)

Yes I even suggested to them to get a professional since it is one day.  I had a pro for my wedding didn't care about the cost of it.  I have had others ask me to do there weddings and since I said no and even sent them suggestions on photographers in the area now they are mad, don't think I could of won either way I guess.  They were very tight on money and wanted me to do them everything for there wedding was a gift, photo, cake and catering.  They could not afford the cost for a photographer I explained everything about no experience they didn't care. I would think you must have lots of experience for a wedding due to stress alone.  At weddings being a guest is better I can take photos of what I want and not worry about weather they like the photos or not. I'm sure I could make a list of things that went wrong with wedding and photos.   I did my best for not doing this before and I have seen the threads that tell people just to run if you have never done one or doing for a friend.  After that day I know why I don't think they would of gotten someone to do it for free lesson learned. So how do you get people to quit asking after telling them no after so many times?  I know I hired a pro since my photos were important to me on that day I have done only newborn, maternity and kids only about 5 times have I taken photos for anyone. I know I have lots to learn I don't even go out looking for people to do photos for, guess when you want free you get free.  yes have always read to be a second shooter at a wedding but with my lack of experience with the camera I don't want to make it hard on a pro because my pics don't come out right.  There are alot of things I wish would of went better that day but they didn't and I can't change that now


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

quickphotography78 said:


> So how do you get people to quit asking after telling them no after so many times?



Show them these photos.






p!nK


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 13, 2011)

ha ha ha, I'm a sucker.  Oh well I learned a lesson in it all. I have candid shots from a wedding of my friends only since my son was in it.  The moments were nice but sure same issue with color


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

It was posted kind of tongue and cheek, but the advice is sound.  Many people associate a bigger camera with better photos, no matter the experience of the photographer.  Showing them these photos will give them a very accurate representation of your current skill set, hopefully they will base their decision on this- not the size or cost of your camera.

As you expand your skill as a photog, you will use the same method only hoping for the reverse result- you will want to attract clients, not deter.





p!nK


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 13, 2011)

dang thought I was coming back to a photo of a  sucker.  I will work on things going to take time I guess


----------



## msuggs (May 16, 2011)

If the couple was happy with them, then OK.

Every shoot should be a learning experience. 
I've shot a few weddings as a 'hey, will you take our pictures for free' deal.
I didn't have nice equipment, not that you would call it real camera equipment.

Now that I have a little nicer stuff, I would charge for a wedding, but not ready yet.

Tips of how to improve, look at others' work. Google search wedding photos. 
In your defense, they do have to be a bit willing to pose, or it's pointless.
Biggest tip, get in closer next time. Look for interesting angles.

Also, post processing can also make marginal work look better by cropping, enhancing the photo, etc.

Not everyone has a full frame camera with a $2500 lenses and a 24" screen computer to process photos.
Use what you got, and get better.

Get out there and shoot.


----------



## kdeerhake (May 17, 2011)

I'm not going to contribute to the pictures at all since that has been well covered.  But I was curious where 3&4 were taken?  That looks like it could be on Bay point somewhere or actually in Marblehead.  I grew up in the area.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 17, 2011)

This was in downtown Sandusky close to Marblehead,  this was a family members wedding.


----------



## kdeerhake (May 17, 2011)

I kept staring at the 3rd picture with Cedar point in the background trying to figure out where you were exactly.   I guess somewhere in Sandusky that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## quickphotography78 (May 17, 2011)

yeah it is cedar point which is sandusky. Most people I have met have always called the town cedar point ohio.  haha but it is the best thing for our economy or we would be screwed


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 17, 2011)

Ooh I've been to Cedar Point.  It was a blind date some 10 yrs ago or so.  My sis lives in PGH and set me up with a coworker so we went there as 2 couples.  I remember laughing hysterically at the Exterminator ride and my date bought me an exterminator sweat shirt.    Ah, memories...


----------



## manaheim (May 17, 2011)

Come one, people... while obviously the photos are pretty bad, you're all seriously just piling on.  I think the message was pretty clear from post 1.


----------



## mishele (May 17, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Come one, people... while obviously the photos are pretty bad, you're all seriously just piling on.  I think the message was pretty clear from post 1.



Are you the word of reason :lmao:now?!


----------



## Double H (May 17, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Come one, people... while obviously the photos are pretty bad, you're all seriously just piling on.  I think the message was pretty clear from post 1.


Which leads into my comment perfectly...
Interesting people make interesting photographs. Period.


----------



## manaheim (May 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Come one, people... while obviously the photos are pretty bad, you're all seriously just piling on. I think the message was pretty clear from post 1.
> ...



Believe me, as I was posting it I was thinking "My god, what is the world coming to?!?!"


----------

